# AR Update



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I finally got my new handguard rail system installed for my Rock River Arms AR15. I sent the Daniel Defense handguard back (Thank You John / Rainierarms.com ) and decided to go with a Samson free float. With the Samson you're able to have a continuous rail across the top of the AR, which I want. I think it's looks great! I can't wait to start adding all kinds of goodies to it.... 

Pics:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well JS that is one fine looking weapon you got there. That's got to be a blast at the range. Your going to have to break your piggy bank and put some goodies on that rail. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well JS that is one fine looking weapon you got there. That's got to be a blast at the range. Your going to have to break your piggy bank and put some goodies on that rail. Good luck and good shooting.





-gunut- said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!  I'm really happy with it... I can't wait to start adding stuff to it.

So far the list is:

#1. Forward Grip... either Tango Down or CQD

#2. Side rail mount sling swivel (I removed the extra one attached to the barrel)

#3. Optic... either EOTech or Aimpoint... I'm leaning towards EOTech.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that does look sweet. 

I would go w/ the Eotech. If I don't buy a PS90 (I am supposed to go meet someone to shoot it this weekend to see how I like the gun), I may buy an AR. And, I've decided that I want an Eotech no matter which one I pick.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Kick ass!!!!

Go with the TD forward grip and the EOTech


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

JS you are pissen me off!

For the past two weeks I have had this AR "bug" and I am trying to fight the urge to get one. Its horrible! I don't know if I want the setup like yours with a forward grip and a triji reflex or if I want the old school stock A2. Damn you!!! :smt076


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> For the past two weeks I have had this AR "bug" and I am trying to fight the urge to get one. Its horrible! I don't know if I want the setup like yours with a forward grip and a triji reflex or if I want the old school stock A2. Damn you!!! :smt076


Don't fight it... Just do it...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Don't fight it... Just do it...


I just bought plane tickets to Czech though! I need money! lol

Wait...I could have a rifle for that plane ticket! :smt091


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I just bought plane tickets to Czech though! I need money! lol
> 
> Wait...I could have a rifle for that plane ticket! :smt091


Credit Cards can be a good thing... :mrgreen: Embrace your debt! Remember, you may need that AR if the shit hits the fan someday... which could be...oh..next week...? You never know... :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, this weekend I'll be trying out that PS90 - If I don't like it afterall, I have my eye on the S&W Tactical AR. I've been researching it, and it has everything I want on it already. Also has good reliability, and the S&W service if I did have any problems... We'll see....


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have an EOTech on my deer hunting shotgun. (Half of MN is shotgun only)  I absolutely love it. I have the one that uses the N Cell batteries. I would recommend the one that uses the AAA or AA batteries. During this season's hunt, the scope died because the batteries failed. Had to run into town and get some replacements. I generally have AAA or AA's on hand.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> Credit Cards can be a good thing... :mrgreen: Embrace your debt! Remember, you may need that AR if the shit hits the fan someday... which could be...oh..next week...? You never know... :smt082


Absolutely!!! remember that old saying "he who dies with the most toys wins" is a lie! Its really " He who dies OWING the most wins":mrgreen: :mrgreen:
What are they gonna do? follow you to get their money back??:smt082


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

That is a great looking Rock River. Did it start out life as the "entry tactical?"
A Rock river AR is the next thing on my list, but my wife informed me that if I get one, she has to have a Stag left-handed model.............I've created a monster.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> That is a great looking Rock River. Did it start out life as the "entry tactical?"
> A Rock river AR is the next thing on my list, but my wife informed me that if I get one, she has to have a Stag left-handed model.............I've created a monster.


Yeah, it started out as an Entry Tactical, now it's moving into a new direction in it's life...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> Yeah, it started out as an Entry Tactical, now it's moving into a new direction in it's life...


When it grows up it wants to be a minigun:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

